# DH? Like or not?



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

I am an avid baseball fan.. Just love to watch the sport and play the game. But I can't stand the DH. I guess that explains why I'm a national league fan. If you play in the field than play at the plate. Much more strategy to the game with the pitcher at the plate.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

I could take it or leave it... 

Having said that, i miss watching Paul Molitor play.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I hate the DH….


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Personally I like the offense. On average you're only talking about adding one single hit to a game by having a DH. I never cared for the "automatic out" that you could assume by having pitchers hit. That being said, I still enjoy watching the NL in spite of no DH.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Like it.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I'd lean more towards having the DH. I do find it a bit silly that there are separate rules for the AL and NL.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

wyoming2utah said:


> I hate the DH&#8230;.


for what reason(s) specifically?


----------

